# Chimney Charcoal Starters



## smokein'rabbits (Feb 25, 2021)

I made a bunch of starters for my charcoal chimney from petroleum jelly and cotton balls. They worked really well. I got the jelly at Walmart for a couple of dollars. Melt the jelly in a can and dip the cotton balls in the liquid. Set them aside to dry. Be careful, petroleum jelly is flammable. I melted mine on top of my firebox while tending my fire.


----------



## Smoking Allowed (Feb 25, 2021)

For me personally, I try to avoid any chemicals that I can. I use brown grocery bags and lump charcoal in my chimney. Once lit well, that goes in the firebox and splits go on top or it goes in my grill. I avoid the use of newspaper or any white paper.


----------



## Cattoon (Feb 25, 2021)

I put a handful of lump in chimney and then place electric starter in chimney and fill with charcoal. Plug it in and take it out in 7-10 minutes. Pour in grill and gauge if it needs any additional charcoal. Works great for me and once both son-in-laws saw me do it a couple of times they became converted from lighter fluid. You do have to be sort of careful though. I’ve heard that if you’re drinking beer and BSing that your electric starter handle will catch fire while you’re not paying close enough attention.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 25, 2021)

Same as above. I just crumple up some butcher paper. I don't want anything un- natural ending up in my food


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 25, 2021)

I use the cubes but may need to rethink this.  They so easy.  I use to use paper but the burnt paper blew around when I lifted the chimney off the grate.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 25, 2021)

I use the side burner of my gas grill,  only time it ever gets used! Or my small propane torch.

Ryan


----------



## JCAP (Feb 25, 2021)

I like the Royal Oak tumbleweed starters. They work great.


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Feb 25, 2021)

I'm a newspaper guy, but I am starting to get tired of all the little ember fairies floating around.  
Maybe I'll get myself an electric starter and machine out a slot in the bottom for it to be inserted so I don't have the handle on fire problem.


----------



## Cattoon (Feb 25, 2021)

TuckersBarbeque said:


> I'm a newspaper guy, but I am starting to get tired of all the little ember fairies floating around.
> Maybe I'll get myself an electric starter and machine out a slot in the bottom for it to be inserted so I don't have the handle on fire problem.


I’ve pondered cutting a chimney but never got around to it.


----------



## TheBBQChef (Feb 25, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> I use the side burner of my gas grill,  only time it ever gets used! Or my small propane torch.
> 
> Ryan


The Tumbleweeds are a great way to start your coals, and leave absolutely nothing behind like paper does.

I usually save my butcher paper from my wrapped briskets and that cut to side and wadded up also makes a great firestarter, as it burns slower because of the fat-soaked paper. You can also squirt a little vegetable oil on clean butcher paper and get the same effect.


----------



## texomakid (Feb 25, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> I use the side burner of my gas grill,  only time it ever gets used! Or my small propane torch.
> 
> Ryan


I'm with Ryan on this one. If you have a propane grill with a side burner it's just too easy not to use it.


----------



## mike243 (Feb 25, 2021)

Weber perfomer with gas lighting, electric hot rod or propane no chemicals these days


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 25, 2021)

I'm with Broke.....even put a side burner on the stick burner for that reason....it even works in the nasty wind!







If not using the side burner its just a mini propane torch,  I drilled a hole in my chimney for the torch tip......and since you said chimney, it brought memories of what it should look like in action.....





If I don't have the ability to do the above, its paper or a mini fire with sticks.......


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 25, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> I'm with Broke.....even put a side burner on the stick burner for that reason....it even works in the nasty wind!
> View attachment 486763
> 
> 
> ...


Still love your fire pics! And the windy days is when the torch gets used.

Ryan


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 25, 2021)

Paper egg cartons lightly sprayed with older cooking oil. 4-egg section for my small chimney; 6-egg section for the large chimney. Lightly spray a full paper towel with oil, crumple it up, and put it in the egg carton section. Light, and add the chimney. 

Too much oil, and it smokes like a fuel-rich diesel fire; thick black smoke. Thus the light spray recommendation.


----------



## Hamdrew (Feb 25, 2021)

i just use a little vegetable oil.


----------



## robrpb (Feb 25, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> View attachment 486763



Cool looking photo.


----------



## Inscrutable (Feb 26, 2021)

Love the photo.
Used to use the Weber cubes, or paper with veg oil ... now just my TS8000 torch ... gets a few coals started very quickly.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 26, 2021)

smokein'rabbits said:


> I made a bunch of starters for my charcoal chimney from petroleum jelly and cotton balls.


Nothing wrong with that idea from here . I've done it myself , and it works great for starting a fire of any kind . Thanks for sharing .


----------



## ddufore (Feb 27, 2021)

Lump charcoal lights really easy. All I do is fill the chimney hold it up and use a small propane to light the bottom. Only have to light for 10 seconds or so. Works for me.


----------



## Settertude Smokin' (Mar 18, 2021)

Map gas rather than propane...give it a whirl.


----------



## ddufore (Mar 19, 2021)

Map gas will certainly work but is overkill IMHO. Plus propane is cheaper.


----------



## Settertude Smokin' (Mar 23, 2021)

ddufore said:


> Map gas will certainly work but is overkill IMHO. Plus propane is cheaper.


I agree--I just happen to have had this canister around in the shop for years.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 23, 2021)

Settertude Smokin' said:


> I agree--I just happen to have had this canister around in the shop for years.


Same here . I use map gas to light the pellets in the smoke tube . Works great . Like you , been sitting there a long time .


----------

